# No curds formed at all this cheese-making batch



## chueh (Aug 10, 2020)

I have been using this mesophilic culture pack (5 little packs within one pack).  It's always successful before, yet not these past 2 times.  No curds are formed at all.  These two batches did have the usual nice fragrance and got slightly thicker than milk consistency.  I even left them to be cultured unto 2 days, yet nothing else happened.

What could be the causes?

What happened?

Thanks


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 10, 2020)

How long have you had those cultures, and did you store them in the fridge?  I have never had those "die", or even slow down much, stored in a ziploc on the door of the fridge for a couple of years.  I'm not sure what the shelf life is supposed to be.


----------



## chueh (Aug 10, 2020)

I have had these for a couple of years.  They had never failed before these past two weeks.  I knew that they were probably too old, YET they were all in the SAME pack.  That's why I am not sure what's going on


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2020)

Did you change the type or brand of milk you are using. I have had difficulty getting curds with milk that was pasteurized to the point that it will last about 6 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## chueh (Aug 10, 2020)

Everything was the same.  Same pack culture, as well as same farm


----------

